# Cockatiels Have Been Sitting on Fake Eggs for 2 Months



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have four cockatiels, two males and two females, in a cage. Two months ago, someone (not sure which female) started laying eggs off a perch, so they would fall and break. I put in seven fake eggs at that time so that she would stop laying. She did stop laying eggs, but all four of my birds have been alternating sitting on the fake eggs for the past two months now. Is it safe for them to sit for such an extended time? Should I take the eggs out at any point? Is there anything else I can do to encourage them to stop sitting?

Thank you!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

The directions on the fake eggs I have say to let them sit on them until they get bored of them and lose interest. I would let the eggs stay in there, I wouldn't want to risk that the female bird might start laying eggs again. 

Maybe you can let them have some extended time outside the cage as long as they're not showing any hormonal behavior when away from the eggs. 
You could take out some things they've started to see as nest material. It could be triggering their hormones more and that's why they're still interested in the eggs.


----------



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, Kiwi (one of my tiels is named Kiwi too!)

They don't sit on them 100% of the time. All of them come out in the morning and in the afternoon/evening to play and eat. And all four of them rotate with sitting on the eggs. Sometimes no one sits on them while they're all out of the cage.

There's no nesting material in the cage. I just have the eggs in a stainless steel dish that we previously used for food.

What can I do to minimize hormonal behavior? I've always given them fresh fruits and veggies a few times a day. Could this be worsening the problem?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I bet that Kiwi is adorable as well! 

Fruits and veggies are always good for them, I've read that an abundance of protein or food will make them think that it's still time to breed.

There are a lot of things that could be causing problems with hormones. As long as they are not laying any eggs I think they are fine to continue sitting on them until their hormones are down.
Here's a sticky on hormone reduction to help with that :
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## sheepishsheep (Aug 14, 2011)

She definitely is! She looks a lot like yours 

And thanks for the link, I'll try rearranging the cage and putting them to bed earlier


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Np! I hope that it helps keep their hormones down. I just finally got Kiwi to stop laying eggs. She wouldn't stop until she'd laid a clutch even with fake eggs. :wacko:

Aw are they a normal grey too? They're my favorites!


----------

